# The Sexiest ABC on the planet....



## sperandeo (Mar 15, 2011)

What do you think is the sexiest ABC watch?

Here are 2 that I think are pretty dang sexy


----------



## Queen6 (Aug 2, 2006)

Casio Negative








The "Heart of Darkness"

Casio Positive








Classic lines & best display of any digital

Suunto








Slick styling, combined with technical excellence

Q-6


----------



## Lotus (Jul 26, 2010)

Currently it's this one for me.










Suunto X-Lander Millitary


----------



## Coler (Mar 28, 2009)

Can't find pic I was looking for...google PRX-2000L

Now that's sexy.


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

Hi,
I'd say the Highgear/Techtrail "Altis" looks pretty nice.
I also like the Core Extreme in red:
Suunto CORE Extreme Watch - Red Suunto Outdoor Watches at Outdoorfusion.co.uk | Spring 2011 Range | Free Delivery

Greetings, Sedi


----------



## sperandeo (Mar 15, 2011)

I just found this Timex that I think is pretty sexy. (I never thought I would say that about a Timex....never say never)


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

You know i gotta pick my Tissot's,and then secondly Q-6's Casio positive..I forgot the model number of it..


----------



## sperandeo (Mar 15, 2011)

I just purchased one of these 2 minutes ago online.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 26, 2010)

The Core Extreme is up there- I have the Silver one shown by Q6.

I am awaiting the UK release of the 75th Aniverary here in the Uk in late May..


----------



## JonL (Mar 6, 2009)

The Protrek Manaslu PRX-2000L is my pick.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 26, 2010)

JonL said:


> The Protrek Manaslu PRX-2000L is my pick.


Yep I love that one too!


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## iwynne (Apr 6, 2011)

sperandeo said:


> I just purchased one of these 2 minutes ago online.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sperandeo (Mar 15, 2011)

iwynne said:


> sperandeo said:
> 
> 
> > I just purchased one of these 2 minutes ago online.
> ...


----------



## iwynne (Apr 6, 2011)

I had some money left over from a jewellery insurance claim from my wife and HAD to spend some money in certain jewellery store. They had Hamilton which i had never seen before and loved them! Something a little different over here in the UK. I don't think you see too many out and about. I

got the Khaki air race GMT on a leather strap (thinking of replacing with a bracelet/metal strap)

For me i generally stay away from busy watch faces like the timex, but it was an exception and, like i said i still love it. in fact i'm going to wear it this weekend now!


----------



## vol-tag (Mar 12, 2011)

sperandeo said:


> What do you think is the sexiest ABC watch?
> 
> Here are 2 that I think are pretty dang sexy
> 
> ...


I vote Suunto...


----------



## Kabong30 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm gonna say Suunto.


----------



## chrisbo28 (Jan 11, 2011)

I would say, a pink Suunto with a half naked fetish model in the dial face or crystal.:-x For me an ABC watch is as sexy as a swiss army knife or a screwdriver in general.b-) You wouldn't really consider a tool as "sexy.":roll:


----------



## Kabong30 (Jan 24, 2010)

chrisbo28 said:


> I would say, a pink Suunto with a half naked fetish model in the dial face or crystal.:-x For me an ABC watch is as sexy as a swiss army knife or a screwdriver in general.b-) You wouldn't really consider a tool as "sexy.":roll:


That's classy, I'll tell you what, how about you post up something you think is "Sexy" and we'll take a dump on that?


----------



## chrisbo28 (Jan 11, 2011)

He asked for the sexiest ABC watch on the planet, not for the sexiest existing one.:roll: So calm your wild horses.:roll:


----------



## Kabong30 (Jan 24, 2010)

chrisbo28 said:


> He asked for the sexiest ABC watch on the planet, not for the sexiest existing one.:roll: So calm your wild horses.:roll:


+ Plus 5 million internets to you.


----------



## onrypt (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## offdee (Mar 8, 2011)

sperandeo said:


> What do you think is the sexiest ABC watch?
> 
> Here are 2 that I think are pretty dang sexy
> 
> ...


What is the model # of the Suunto with the orange strap? And how much?


----------



## Kabong30 (Jan 24, 2010)

^
That's the Suunto Core Black/Orange.


----------



## sperandeo (Mar 15, 2011)

offdee said:


> What is the model # of the Suunto with the orange strap? And how much?


Yes that Suunto Core Orange Black is pretty sexy. I've been thinking about it, but I've never seen it in person and I may not like it in real life. (Color may not be as nice as in pictures)


----------



## allanraymondr (Apr 2, 2011)

well at first, i thought the sexiest watch is the Tag Heuer, but no... it is the Suunto Vector and Suunto Core :-!


----------



## brvheart (Jan 30, 2008)

The Suunto Core All Black and the PAG240-1 for me - I have the 240, the Core is next on my hit list -
PAG240-1 









Sunnto Core All Black


----------



## Bald Kirk (May 5, 2011)

Kabong30 said:


> I'm gonna say Suunto.


Aloha! New guy here. If you don't mind me asking where did you get that strap? Very nice with the black rings.

Respectfully,
Baldness


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

sperandeo said:


> What do you think is the sexiest ABC watch?
> 
> Here are 2 that I think are pretty dang sexy
> 
> ...


Whats the casio model at the bottom of the original post?


----------



## keithy (Oct 17, 2010)

zaxsingh said:


> Whats the casio model at the bottom of the original post?


PRG500-1DR


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

I gotta admit that Suunto is one of the best looking that I've seen.


sperandeo said:


> View attachment 418291


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

how about this ABC watch?casio prw 6000.


----------



## isometrus (Apr 29, 2010)

I like the PRG-240 so much...


----------



## zaxsingh (Jan 18, 2014)

keithy said:


> PRG500-1DR


Thanx Keithy. Looks like this old thread got revived!!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

I still haven't seen one I like better for sheer looks, so this is my pick:


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

sperandeo said:


> What do you think is the sexiest ABC watch?
> 
> Here are 2 that I think are pretty dang sexy
> 
> ...


I personally find the first Suunto watch here to be very feminine looking, i certainly wouldnt wear it, but the casio is a nice looking watch, ive just bought my first ABC green rangeman, i think it looks pretty fine, but may not fall under the sexy category, but it looks like it means business.


----------



## therigger (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, I really like this Watch!. May I ask what the model is? May I also ask what Band that is on the Watch?. I assume that is not the original. Great photography, great thread. Cheers. Whoops, I am referring to the Watch in the above photos.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

therigger said:


> Wow, I really like this Watch!. May I ask what the model is? May I also ask what Band that is on the Watch?. I assume that is not the original. Great photography, great thread. Cheers. Whoops, I am referring to the Watch in the above photos.


If you're referring to my post, that's the PRG-200GB. It comes with that band, as well as with a larger yellow one that can be worn over a coat-sleeve.


----------



## sciumbasci (Jan 30, 2013)

​


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

It's my battle cry " Smart is the new Sexy"
It does need an update but for three years it's been this for me....
CASIO PROTREK PRW2500


----------



## NalaJr (Oct 30, 2011)

LOTS of nice watches shown here. I like the Timex WS4 that made an appearance, but for me the ULTIMATE is the SUUNTO X-LANDER with the silver case and leather strap.....AWESOME.

Nalajr


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Lightning Yellow Rangeman is the only watch this old dude gets compliments on from young ladies. GW-9430


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

Cant believe it hasn't come up yet...


----------



## inox (Feb 1, 2014)

Casio just eclipsed the field. No one can even pretend to compete with this:


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

Gotta contact Casio 👌

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## zephyrnoid (Mar 12, 2011)

So they did it! I whined and whined and so they listened and gave me what I've been harping about for years!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

inox said:


> Casio just eclipsed the field. No one can even pretend to compete with this:


I don't mean to be sexist, but this is the perfect girl watch and a hot one at that. boobs bikini and this... gotta luv it.


----------



## beany_bot (Jan 22, 2013)

aaamax said:


> I don't mean to be sexist, but this is the perfect girl watch and a hot one at that. boobs bikini and this... gotta luv it.


Except I really can't see too many girls being interested in an ABC watch. And of they were. Don't think they would go for hot pink...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

pjc3 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


now who can compete with that?


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

beany_bot said:


> Except I really can't see too many girls being interested in an ABC watch.


You don't hang out with the right sort of girls ;-)


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Since I didn't see a Timberland yet here in this thread, allow me to post the HT2.








Sexiest? No, not for most people.
Masculine? Yes, the most masculine ABC, at least imho.
Cheers


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

does sexiest not include manliest?


----------



## helicopsi (Jul 13, 2013)

Casio Protrek PRX-7000YT (just a problem with the black carbide coating on titanium : it disappears on the links in contact with table in front of my computer. So I removed it.

















Roland


----------



## jefrox (May 18, 2009)

View attachment 1506968


View attachment 1506967


View attachment 1506969









​


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

isometrus said:


> I like the PRG-240 so much...


I've never seen a PRG-240/PAG-240 with yellow lettering on the bezel. Is this a custom piece?


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

Hard Core Sexy in Gray


----------



## Ridgeback63 (Sep 13, 2012)

jefrox said:


> View attachment 1506968
> 
> 
> View attachment 1506967
> ...


I have this one with a NATO strap,but I don't know how to put a picture up


----------



## ezalyuni (Dec 10, 2013)

Here is my sexy babe suunto core all black.. ️️

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czarcasm (Mar 2, 2013)

I always thought the elementum terra looked nice. And if its role is to augment the tools you already have instead of replacing them, it seems to me it would work nicely in the mountains. 


Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

The Casio Pag-240 is my favorite and one of the easiest to mod...


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

But is it sexy? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

pjc3 said:


> But is it sexy?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Mmmm.....beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

What makes an ABC watch sexy is not only its appearance but the functions as well. A combination of both. In my opinion the pag240 is that.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## helicopsi (Jul 13, 2013)

Cool movements of the hands on my Casio Protrek PRX-7000YT. 





Roland


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)




----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

vol-tag said:


> I vote Suunto...


+1


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

X2 for Suunto Core. And the reason why even Casio 'borrowed' a lot of their design in the newer PRW3000. Add in the fact that your can pretty much throw any Core on a thick tan leather strap, that really seals this thread ;-). It's a watch that I've sold, re-bought, broke it, then got it again. And still wear it in good rotation.


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't think that prw 3000 is suunto,s copy.yes both are round and both have buttons and digital time,but frankly I don't see any real resemblance between a hockey peg sized core and sleek smart 3000 (don't get me wrong.i love core also)


----------



## Smaug (Jan 8, 2011)

To me, it's the PRW-3000-T-7:










and a very close second to the PRG-270D-7: (everybody knows steel's not as sexy as titanium  )


----------



## hiker (Nov 18, 2012)

Smaug said:


> To me, it's the PRW-3000-T-7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for making me feel happy.lol...I bought the above prw 3000T as soon as it was released.because i knew the same than.its not everyday casio makes such smart protreks

prg 270 d is also good but its weight is rather heavy at 147 grams,with top of watch light.prw 3000T is pretty light at nearly 100 grams


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

I just may have to get one of these.



vanilla.coffee said:


>


----------

